
Ridiculous Programming Languages – Esoteric Programming Languages - bardonadam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw5AEQWBtyY
======
bardonadam
Languages are listed in no particular order:

1\. Brainfuck

2\. l33t

3\. Piet

4\. Shakespeare

5\. ArnoldC

6\. Ook!

7\. LOLCODE

8\. Whitespace

